# FileDialog in SWT



## Guest (23. Apr 2007)

Hallo Miteinander, 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen FileDialog unter SWT  implementiert um eine Datei zu speichern, jetzt gibt es aber noch den Fehler falls der FileDialog geöffnet wird und dann auf abbrechen deklickt wird, das die ganze Applikation geschlossen wird. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Code:

```
FileDialog fileDialog = new FileDialog(frame, SWT.SAVE);
fileDialog.setText("Save");
fileDialog.setFilterPath("C:/");

String fileName = fileDialog.open();
File file = new File(fileName);				//Create new File
try {
	success = file.createNewFile();				
} catch (IOException e) {
	_logger.info("Could not create New File");
}
```

thx


----------



## ps2aich (23. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit

```
File file = null;
String fileName = fileDialog.open();
if (filename != null) {
  file = new File(fileName);				//Create new File
  try {
	success = file.createNewFile();				
  } catch (IOException e) {
	_logger.info("Could not create New File");
  }
  .....
}
```

Auszug aus dem JavaDoc der FileDialog.open-Methode:

```
open
public String open()Makes the dialog visible and brings it to the front of the display. 

Returns:
a string describing the absolute path of the first selected file, or null if the dialog was cancelled or an error occurred
Throws: 
SWTException - 
ERROR_WIDGET_DISPOSED - if the dialog has been disposed 
ERROR_THREAD_INVALID_ACCESS - if not called from the thread that created the dialog
```


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2007)

jep funktioniert, 

danke viel mal!


----------

